# Disappearing Ruff Grouse



## Logan (Oct 7, 2016)

I have been hunting the same general area for Ruff Grouse all season. Not the same location over and over, rather working all the small streams in a large basin. I was having great success during the start of the season and even picked up a few limits. The past couple weeks I tried a few new places and no birds turned up in, what looked to be, amazing Ruff country. I finally broke, went to a location I had found a group of about 8 Ruffs before, and upon my return did not find a single one. Has anyone else had this issue lately? Do Ruffs behavior change as we move towards winter or is it possible the high numbers of deer/elk hunters have pushed the birds elsewhere? Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Well Logan, it's probably pesticides...did the grouse you harvested have deformed testicles?

Your 2nd issue is your hunting with a Britney :grin: just kiddin--kind of :mrgreen:

Welcome to the forum--I think grouse numbers are down a bit this year, I'm not seeing them in great numbers, still decent but nothing spectacular. Could be a localized hatch issue, maybe try another mountain range and see if your results vary. I have only hunted southern ranges this year and was able to find a few, good luck to ya


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have seen tons of rouffies this year.


----------



## Logan (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks Wyogoob, it has been a great season so far!

Airborne idk about the testicels of the birds, I have never even heard of looking at them! haha 

Torowy I was finding lots of them at the begining of the season, but I might just need to broaden my regular grouse range. Heading up north a bit next week and hoping for better luck!


----------



## Logan (Oct 7, 2016)

Airborne said:


> Well Logan, it's probably pesticides...did the grouse you harvested have deformed testicles?
> 
> Your 2nd issue is your hunting with a Britney :grin: just kiddin--kind of :mrgreen:
> 
> Welcome to the forum--I think grouse numbers are down a bit this year, I'm not seeing them in great numbers, still decent but nothing spectacular. Could be a localized hatch issue, maybe try another mountain range and see if your results vary. I have only hunted southern ranges this year and was able to find a few, good luck to ya


You kidding me Britts are the best! To each their own, I grew up hunting with them and love them haha What do you hunt with?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, if you got a limit maybe everyone else that went in that area got a limit and now all the birds are gone.


----------



## Logan (Oct 7, 2016)

HighNDry said:


> Well, if you got a limit maybe everyone else that went in that area got a limit and now all the birds are gone.


I've been out there 2 or 3 times a week and havent seen any bird hunters. Last time I was out heard three shots from deer hunters!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

1.Killing grouse especially limits certainly reduces the number of grouse in an area. 2.Just because you didn't see or hear other hunters when you were there doesn't mean other hunters haven't visited the area and had success. 3. I also know that allot of big game hunters often see more grouse than grouse hunters do and like shooting them with whatever they have available. 4. I would also say that I've noticed when grouse get bumped out of an area just like other game they often times don't come right back. I used to have me a little honey hole right up behind my house in North Ogden. I could find grouse in there everytime I visited it without fail. A number if years back they built a bike trail right through the middle of it. I haven't seen a grouse in their since n I try every year. So maybe it's coincidence but I happen to think the increased human presence has convinced them to chill elsewhere.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> You kidding me Britts are the best! To each their own, I grew up hunting with them and love them haha What do you hunt with?


I hunt English Pointers, the Royalty of the bird dog world :grin:


----------

